# Canon Pixma IP 3300 Überhitzungsproblem



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2010)

*Canon Pixma IP 3300 Überhitzungsproblem*

Hiho,

Ich habe vom Kollegen einen Canon Pixma IP 3300 mit Überhitzungsproblem bekommen.
Nun habe ich mich im Internet mal ein bissle Schlau gemacht und es kam herraus, das der Düsenkopf bestimmt verstopft sei und deswegen bestimmt der Fehler kommt.
Hatte jemand von euch schonmal das Problem, bzw würde es Funtionieren, wenn ich ihn wieder reinige?
Will mich lieber vorher Absichern, bevor ich denn Arbeitsaufwand eingehe.^^

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Canon Pixma IP 3300 Überhitzungsproblem*

Das ist glaub ich kein so großer Aufwand - schau mal nach: Klappe auf, Patronen raus, ob Du den Druckkopf nicht einfach mit nem Hebel leicht entnehmen kannst.


Wäre aber in der tat möglich, dass es daran liegt. Ansonsten wird da an sich nix heiß, außer es gibt nen Kurzschluss oder so, aber dann würde es keine "Meldung" oder so was geben.


----------



## Daniel84 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Canon Pixma IP 3300 Überhitzungsproblem*

Hi,
ich sag mal so - Schau ob estwas beschädigt ist infolge der Überhitzung. Wie mein vorschreiber sagte, ausbuen und nachschauen. Wenn noch etwas an der Canon Druckerpatrone zu retten ist, kannst du diese vorsichtig mit warem Wasser versuchen sauber zu bekommen. Meist ist es aber so das du bzw. dein Freund sich eine neue kaufen muss.

Geb mal bescheid, was es war und wie die Patrone aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Canon Pixma IP 3300 Überhitzungsproblem*

So, habe da ne Anleitung gefunden und das rausmachen des Druckkopfes war sehr einfach.^^
Habe es zum Reinigen erstmal in Destiliertes wasser gestellt und lasse es erstmal danach Trocknen.

Mal schauen ob das Funktioniert.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Canon Pixma IP 3300 Überhitzungsproblem*

Das Problem kenn ich von dem IP5200 und auch noch vom i865. Das mit dem Wasser hilft, soll richtig schön warm sein und dann auch nur kurz, damit die Düsen wieder durchgespült werden.


----------

